# ❀ Acre Wood is open to shop ❀ [closed] will be open tmmrw



## amyahh (Apr 10, 2020)

*Acre Wood Nooks Cranny & Able Sisters*

*hiya I love having visitors & thought why not open my gates up for everyone to shop 
╰(◡‿◡✿╰) tips appreciated but only optional: accepting hybrids & IGB*

*♡ While visiting Acre Wood please respect the rules ♡

1. **Treat villagers with respect*
*2. You are welcome to fish & catch bugs (in the northern hemisphere)
3. Don't sprint over flowers & don't pick any trees/flowers please c:*

*I hope you enjoy Acre Wood, let me know if you'd like to visit & I'll send over a dodo code*​


----------



## Kam! (Apr 10, 2020)

Hey! I'd love to visit


----------



## Chipl95 (Apr 10, 2020)

Can I come by?


----------



## Lumbridge (Apr 10, 2020)

I would love to swing by.


----------



## amyahh (Apr 10, 2020)

Kam! said:


> Hey! I'd love to visit





Chipl95 said:


> Can I come by?





Lumbridge said:


> I would love to swing by.


I'll send you all the dodo code in pm


----------



## olympics (Apr 10, 2020)

Do you happen to have white rose seeds at your shop!


----------



## chestrad (Apr 10, 2020)

Hello, may I visit please?


----------



## Lumbridge (Apr 10, 2020)

olympics said:


> Do you happen to have white rose seeds at your shop!



If OP doesn't have some white rose seeds in their shop, I can bring some for you


----------



## olympics (Apr 10, 2020)

Lumbridge said:


> If OP doesn't have some white rose seeds in their shop, I can bring some for you



Wow thats so nice of you!


----------



## moo_nieu (Apr 10, 2020)

I'd like to visit as well please c:


----------



## amyahh (Apr 10, 2020)

olympics said:


> Do you happen to have white rose seeds at your shop!


sadly no ): I only have windflowers, cosmos, & tulips


----------



## Alchy (Apr 10, 2020)

It would be a real pleasure to stop by for a few minutes to check out whats for sale.


----------



## olympics (Apr 10, 2020)

amyahh said:


> sadly no ): I only have windflowers, cosmos, & tulips



That's okay! thanks anyways!


----------



## amyahh (Apr 10, 2020)

Moo_Nieu said:


> I'd like to visit as well please c:





Alchy said:


> It would be a real pleasure to stop by for a few minutes to check out whats for sale.


just pm'ed a dodo code


----------



## chestrad (Apr 10, 2020)

amyahh said:


> just pm'ed a dodo code


Can I stop by as well? Thanks I’ll pay


----------



## amyahh (Apr 10, 2020)

♡ *AS OF NOW 6:14 pm PST there is a waiting queue ♡ *​

	Post automatically merged: Apr 10, 2020



chestrad said:


> Can I stop by as well? Thanks I’ll pay


yes ! I'll send over a dodo code once things settle down over here, shouldn't take too long


----------



## Quack (Apr 10, 2020)

I’d like to shop, too!


----------



## chestrad (Apr 10, 2020)

amyahh said:


> ♡ *AS OF NOW 6:14 pm PST there is a waiting queue ♡ *​
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 10, 2020
> 
> ...


Sounds great, thank you!


----------



## Mimi_ (Apr 10, 2020)

Ooh, I’d like to stop by in the next group, please!


----------



## AndrewGK (Apr 10, 2020)

I would like to visit please.  I will respect the rules.


----------



## amyahh (Apr 10, 2020)

Quack said:


> I’d like to shop, too!





Mimi_ said:


> Ooh, I’d like to stop by in the next group, please!





AndrewGK said:


> I would like to visit please.  I will respect the rules.


yess i'll have you all in the next group


----------



## MollyMakAttack (Apr 10, 2020)

I’d love to visit!


----------



## amyahh (Apr 10, 2020)

MollyMakAttack said:


> I’d love to visit!


yes you'll be in next group !


----------



## AndrewGK (Apr 10, 2020)

Newbie question here.   Please let me know what I can bring as a tip for visiting your island please


----------



## amyahh (Apr 10, 2020)

AndrewGK said:


> Newbie question here.   Please let me know what I can bring as a tip for visiting your island please


whatever amount of bells you can or you can bring any type of hybrid flowers


----------



## AndrewGK (Apr 10, 2020)

I'm new to this game so I don't have the hybrid thing down (YET......)  but I will tip with bells definitely!!!


----------



## amyahh (Apr 10, 2020)

*♡ AS OF 6:41 PM PST ACRE WOOD HAS 0 IN LINE FOR QUEUE ♡*​


----------



## Emilyyo89 (Apr 10, 2020)

I'd love to visit


----------



## Leann (Apr 10, 2020)

amyahh said:


> *Acre Wood Nooks Cranny & Able Sisters*
> 
> *hiya I love having visitors & thought why not open my gates up for everyone to shop
> ╰(◡‿◡✿╰) tips appreciated but only optional: accepting hybrids & IGB*
> ...



Can I visit?


----------



## amyahh (Apr 10, 2020)

Emilyyo89 said:


> I'd love to visit


just pm'ed !


----------



## Toebeancat (Apr 10, 2020)

Hi I would like to visit please


----------



## amyahh (Apr 10, 2020)

Leann said:


> Can I visit?





Toebeancat said:


> Hi I would like to visit please


I'll be adding you both to the next group


----------



## Restin (Apr 10, 2020)

Would love to stop bye if you’re still having visitors on your island


----------



## amyahh (Apr 10, 2020)

*♡ WILL BE CLOSING IN 30 MIN ♡
- it is 7:38pm PST*​


----------

